# SIM 180 vs VW Golf MKIV 'R32'......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all.........:wave:

Internet down at home at the moment and has been for the past 3 weeks so struggling to get on here as much as I would like but I thought while I had the chance I would share this detail on a very well looked after VW Golf MK4 'R32' that Jules and I detailed a few weeks back............:detailer:

The owner Tom had contacted me after remembering me over on UK-MKIV's and as he wasn't too far away from us, back over towards my old 'stomping ground' if you like we headed over for the day to work on this lovely example of a 'R32' with over 100k on the clock.........:doublesho

Tom has a great set up and seems to like his motor's along with his other half as this car had been detailed some 3 years ago, so this was the car upon arrival:













































































































With not a lot of time to loose Jule's and I set up for the day and started the detail.........:thumb:

*The Detail Process:*

Tom wanted the wheels removed and sealed so this was the first job on the list, out with the jack and off with the first wheel:



















In this instance the RimMat matched the colour of the car........










Wheel was rinsed first:



















Megs Wheel Brightener applied:










Then aggitated with the Wheel Schmitt:










Smaller areas with a Detailer Brush:










This was then rinsed:










Some tar deposit's required some AS Tardis:



















This along with the old wheel weight stickers were removed:










Onto the front of the wheel with some Megs Wheel Brightener:










Wiped over with a Megs Wash Mitt:










Jules at this point took over and dried the wheel with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










This was then sealed with some Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine:










She then buffed this off:










At this point I was working on the arch which looked as follows:










After a good rinse and scrub with a Vikan Arch Brush and some Megs APC:










Left me with the following:










This process was repeated on the other wheels and arches but as you may have noticed the rear wheels were pretty clean and due to a front brake upgrade the front's needed a little more TLC...........:doublesho










Iron X had to be used on these:










Following another rinse:










A further application was required:










Followed by some AS Tardis for the tar:










Looking good:










Jules was also keen to have a go at the arches so rinsed:










Megs APC applied:










Aggitated with a Vikan Arch Brush:










With all the wheels and arches taken car of it was time to wash the car in the normal manner............

The car was washed using Powercraft Pressure Washer, Snow Foam with HD Elite Lance, 2BM consisting of Megs Hyper Wash, Megs Buckets and Gritguards and Lambswool Wash Pad:










Rinsing first:




























Then foamed:



















Jules getting a little arty with the camera here.........



















We then went around the car with some Megs APC and Detailer Brushes attending to the Petrol Cap:










Boot Shut:










And Door Shuts:



















We then rinsed the car down and re-foamed, then into the wash bucket:










Washed a few panels:










Into the rinse bucket:










Then this process was repeated followed by a rinse down:










We then clayed the car using some Elite Fine Poly Clay with Megs Last Touch as lube:










Some contaminents:



















We then applied some AS Tardis to the lower sills of the car:



















The tar was then wiped off with a microfibre cloth and it was then time for another rinse and an application of Megs Last Touch:




























The car was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel and we moved the car inside the garage, time for some lunch and Jules was taking it easy with her feet up in the Superb:










With the car inside I taped up all the areas I didn't want to machine with some 3M 3434 tape and set about working my way around the car. Most of the panels showed healthy readings of 120 microns and most of the panels only had small RDS marks on them, no fine swirling suggesting that with a little refinement of the wash process Tom was doing well..........:thumb:

For most of the panels I used some 3M Ultrafine on a Megs Yellow Polishing Pad followed by some Megs 205 on a 3M Blue Finishing Pad:





































This shows the defects on the Passenger Front Door - Before:










After:










The tailgate looked fairly bad but most marks added by claying - Before:



















After:



















While I was working my way around the car Jules was working with Henry on the interior:



















She also worked her magic on the exhausts with some wirewool, autosol and a microfibre cloth:




























By late afternoon it was time for a tea break:










The interior was treated to some Planet Polish Foaming Cleaner and Pro Leather Maintainer via some Applicator Pads:










Other areas of the car were cleaned and treated with the Megs Slide Lock Brush, Megs Large Brush, Planet Polish Plastic Fantastic and Planet Polish Fibre Bright:










The car was then rolled outside and rinsed to remove the polishing dust:




























Megs Last Touch was then applied:










This was then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:



















The engine bay looked immaculate but I couldn't help but give it a once over, so after a rinse and dry I applied some 303 Aerospace Protectant and left to dry:



















Jules buffed this off a little later on:










The paintwork was then waxed with some Collinite 915 via an Applicator Pad:










This was followed by a Zaino Z8 Wipedown:










Jules dressed the tyres with some AS Highstyle via a paintbrush:










Finally some Megs Hyper Dressing was worked into the arches and external trim:



















*The Results:*





























































































































































































































































And that's it...............

Nice looked after example this one, for those of you with a keen eye I am sure you will wonder why it has a 1.4 badge on the back when clearly underneath the bonnet there is no such engine, let's just say it's to lure people into thinking it's something it's not...........:car:

Nice to detail a MK4 Golf, my personal favourite shape apart from the MK2 and also nice to detail a Jazz Blue..........:thumb:

Thanks to Tom and also to Jules, great day had with a good result.............

Comment's good or bad welcome as always.........


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work and write up as usual Si, good to see Jules helping out again :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi baker21, the car looks great, ur hard efforts have paid off welldone..

This was a long detail, but the results look very impressive, the paint has a glass shimmer on it now.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW! love it in that color, really looks good.
loving the 1.4 badge to


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice write up, am loving the 1.4 badge.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking Job! :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

when you had the wheels off
did you not have the car on axle stands?
as leaving just on the jack isnt really safe
just imaginge the car slipping ,and or jack failing and coming to rest on the discs

other than that good job


----------



## Wardy (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice result that mate :thumb:

Did you also leather treat the s/wheel?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work mate...

How much Megs LT do you go through BTW.... I seem to be using loads of the stuff to dry the cars...

Do you dilute it further than 1:1

Cheers

:thumb:


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Fun car, looks as new. It's also a bit of a novum to me to have a gf show any interest in cleaning a car....


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice motor & write up:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic results mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work Baker, really brought it back to life.

Review on the Sim?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

steve from wath said:


> when you had the wheels off
> did you not have the car on axle stands?
> as leaving just on the jack isnt really safe
> just imaginge the car slipping ,and or jack failing and coming to rest on the discs
> ...


I carry one of my axle stands around with me and position this in place as a back up when the car is raised on the jack but this may not always be apparent in the pics taken, so thanks for the tip.............:thumb:



Wardy said:


> Nice result that mate :thumb:
> 
> Did you also leather treat the s/wheel?


Can I be honest Steve and say I am not sure? More than likely Jules did but I try not to check all her work, otherwise she would kick my ass.........:lol:



The Cueball said:


> Nice work mate...
> 
> How much Megs LT do you go through BTW.... I seem to be using loads of the stuff to dry the cars...
> 
> ...


Loads of it Cueball, loads, I think between Last Touch and APC, those are the products I use the most and buy the most of and I always cut it 1:1.........:thumb:



voon said:


> Fun car, looks as new. It's also a bit of a novum to me to have a gf show any interest in cleaning a car....


'novum', is that a new term or am I missing something..........:lol:



gally said:


> Fantastic work Baker, really brought it back to life.
> 
> Review on the Sim?


Review on the Sim, well errrr, I can only compare it to a silverline rotary and a Makita, for me it's between both, it is weighty and I know a lot of people complain about this but for me it's not an issue, like the locking feature on the speed and also it's ergonomics, as a side note I like it's subtle colour scheme.......:buffer:3

The Makita however has a much better speed controller and is much nicer to work with and would be the upgrade I would be after but I have two SIM 180's and I am happy wiht them both for the money, you thinking of investing?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> 'novum', is that a new term or am I missing something..........:lol:


Just means "news" in latin ... I think I could not have dragged my ex to a car wash with a dozen war elephants...


----------



## LOLVO_DRIVER (Jun 13, 2009)

Great work there as always from you and Jules :thumb:
Love the 1.4 badge, my mate has got MKIV Golf with the 2.8l engine, and the badge on the back that says 1.4 x2:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

voon said:


> Just means "news" in latin ... I think I could not have dragged my ex to a car wash with a dozen war elephants...


To be fair she did and does do alright out of me, or at least I think, have a read of this one:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200885


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Very impressive !

Is that a standard colour on R32s or has it been repsrayed ? Never seen it before


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

MikeyW said:


> Very impressive !
> 
> Is that a standard colour on R32s or has it been repsrayed ? Never seen it before


It's not an R32, it's a V6 4-Motion with a few tweeks..........


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Review on the Sim, well errrr, I can only compare it to a silverline rotary and a Makita, for me it's between both, it is weighty and I know a lot of people complain about this but for me it's not an issue, like the locking feature on the speed and also it's ergonomics, as a side note I like it's subtle colour scheme.......:buffer:3
> 
> The Makita however has a much better speed controller and is much nicer to work with and would be the upgrade I would be after but I have two SIM 180's and I am happy wiht them both for the money, you thinking of investing?


Ha! Thanks mate.

Yeah I think i'll go for a Millwaukee (Chicago in wolf's clothing iirc) I've used a few now, Silverline was nice but weighty and the spin Doctor, well I won't comment again on the start speed. (sorry Dodo )

Thought for the price the Sim seemed a great model and decent spec, start up speed and lock button ect... Keep popsting mate, your right up are always a treat.

I'm guessing there was no need to clay the wheels at all, just Tardis then polish?


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> To be fair she did and does do alright out of me, or at least I think, have a read of this one:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200885


Grin, right, it's a proper little Ka


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Ha! Thanks mate.
> 
> Yeah I think i'll go for a Millwaukee (Chicago in wolf's clothing iirc) I've used a few now, Silverline was nice but weighty and the spin Doctor, well I won't comment again on the start speed. (sorry Dodo )
> 
> ...


Yeah heard some good things on both the Millwaukee and Chicago but like with many things detailing you can just spend, spend, spend if you want too, for me the SIM 180 does the job as I need it at the moment, maybe I will upgrade soon though..........:lol:

To be honest with the time we have during the day using Wheel Brightner, Tardis and Iron X does the job and followed by some wheel sealant it's good for months........:thumb:


----------



## L.J. (Nov 9, 2008)

awesome job! once again thoroughly enjoy your write-ups 

too bad the car hasnt got the R32 side skirts...would finish it off nicely


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

L.J. said:


> awesome job! once again thoroughly enjoy your write-ups
> 
> too bad the car hasnt got the R32 side skirts...would finish it off nicely


Well spotted, these are being sourced as we type.........:thumb:


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice work, great turnaround :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work team! Thought you would have gone with Zaino on that colour!!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

superb work as usual guys, great read too


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

another brilliant detail mate. car looks amazing at the end. top work from both of you 

nice car and i understand the badge but not sure of it tbh lol

car looks in great condition for miles too


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Man I wish my Missus would help out like that, she will hoover a footwell then bugger off..

Nice job as usual Si :thumb:


----------



## bill_tce (Oct 24, 2010)

Grear job,Congrats to both you and Jules,loving the 1.4 badge:lol:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

si fantastic work :argie:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Uber cool car Si and another top notch tag team detail...........:thumb:

Keep em coming...........:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good work team..never seen jazz blue look that good:thumb:

Jules has new hair too!:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

amazing work as always both :thumb::thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

great work
love the 1.4 badge
not too sure on the grill or wheels though, prefer standard mk4 r32's


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Another great write up... :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Nice work team! Thought you would have gone with Zaino on that colour!!


It was an option mate but I thought I would go with something I haven't used for a while, like to chop and change, Zaino detail coming up soon though.............



magpieV6 said:


> superb work as usual guys, great read too


Cheers and I am liking your Avatar.........:wave:



kenny_boon said:


> another brilliant detail mate. car looks amazing at the end. top work from both of you
> 
> nice car and i understand the badge but not sure of it tbh lol
> 
> car looks in great condition for miles too


I think Tom was getting a lot of attention from a few of the local Boy Racer crew so thought he would lure them into a false hope.........



qstix said:


> Man I wish my Missus would help out like that, she will hoover a footwell then bugger off..
> 
> Nice job as usual Si :thumb:


I am sure she would if you asked her nicely..........:lol:



Chris_VRS said:


> Good work team..never seen jazz blue look that good:thumb:
> 
> Jules has new hair too!:thumb:


Much appreciated Chris, you managed to get a connection then.........:wave:

Yeah new style for Jules, I think she is happy with it but you know what she is like..............:lol:



dalecyt said:


> great work
> love the 1.4 badge
> not too sure on the grill or wheels though, prefer standard mk4 r32's


Tom has the original R32 wheels but the OZ's are on due to being a much lighter wheel, part agree on the grille, I guess it's just nice to have something away from the norm..............:thumb:


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

Great work there mate, Always see your write-ups and know that there's gonna be quality inside! :thumb:

Just a quick, random question -

Your Megs spray bottles with the foaming heads, do they leak at all? I picked up a couple recently to use with bilberry and megs APC, the dog knocked one over in the living room and when I came back there was a steady drip coming out where the top screws on. This happens with both the bottles, if I pick a bottle up and turn it sideways then it leaks, and no, i'm not just being a doughnut and not screwing them on properly!

Bit miffed really, they're quite expensive for what they are and I have 50p bottles from a garden center that don't leak!


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Amazing job, you two make a great team, seems that Jules is getting better and better! Soon she will have her own detailing van!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

surreystyle said:


> Great work there mate, Always see your write-ups and know that there's gonna be quality inside! :thumb:
> 
> Just a quick, random question -
> 
> ...


I don't have any problems with the Megs bottles to be honest, for sure the odd head breaks now and again and you just replace them but never had any problems with them leaking...........



Poke13 said:


> Amazing job, you two make a great team, seems that Jules is getting better and better! Soon she will have her own detailing van!


I'm sure that Jules would be chuffed with that statement, she would be better off with a van as she will struggle to get anything in her Streetka.......:lol:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

1.4 badge LOL nice touch!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great job guys.


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work, the car looks incredible.

-Kody-


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

As always there is true attention to *cough* detail, not only in the actual detail, bit also in the writeup. 

You and your 'partner-in-grime' make a good team. Perhaps Jules will take a leaf out of Juicy Jen's book.

Golf looks amazing, but then we have come to expect nothing less. What is Tom's normal wash method, and how did you refine it?

Liking the winter wheels on the Superb by the way


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work Si and Jules, on a very nice Dub! :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. They're on their way Si.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work (as always)

Love the end shots and the sleeper badge


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Tiptronic said:


> As always there is true attention to *cough* detail, not only in the actual detail, bit also in the writeup.
> 
> You and your 'partner-in-grime' make a good team. Perhaps Jules will take a leaf out of Juicy Jen's book.
> 
> ...


Some nice wording there buddy, very good indeed.............

Tom utilises the 2BM but I think with some changes to his mitts and using specific ones on specific areas of the car this should keep such marks at bay, it's tough as it's not a fool proof process and you have to be very methodical with which panels you do first, etc but I think it's been kept in good order..........:thumb:



Alan W said:


> Great work Si and Jules, on a very nice Dub! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. They're on their way Si.


Thanks very much Alan, hoping to post up that Group Buy today.........:thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top quality finish & write up as always Si:thumb:
Not too sure on Jules' walffle weave scarf though:lol:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Top quality finish & write up as always Si:thumb:
> Not too sure on Jules' walffle weave scarf though:lol:


Cheers Nick, I am suprised your the only one that commented on that, Jules had forgotten her scarf and was cold.................:lol:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice
Wonder how many people are fooled by the badge


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

pooma said:


> Wonder how many people are fooled by the badge


Not many given the 2 large exhaust pipes! :lol:

I remember removing the Gti badge from my Mk1 Golf and fitting a Golf L badge in it's place! 

Alan W


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice, love jazz blue, it is a rewarding colour once polished up nicely!!

ooooh Z8 over colly, shall give that a try


----------



## Jonas & Jonas (Nov 18, 2010)

Cracking Job and as above love the badge .

Who's Jules? I've never ever seen a women clean a car properly excellent to see! Keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Top work Si and Jules. That blue is absolutely stunning! :thumb:



Jonas & Jonas said:


> Cracking Job and as above love the badge .
> 
> *Who's Jules?* I've never ever seen a women clean a car properly excellent to see! Keep up the good work :thumb:


Where have you been? :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one love the 1.6 badge


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jonas & Jonas said:


> Cracking Job and as above love the badge .
> 
> Who's Jules? I've never ever seen a women clean a car properly excellent to see! Keep up the good work :thumb:


She is my better half


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job - nice car! :thumb:

Love the '1.4' badge too


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Why did you Clay and then Tardis?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Clark @ PB said:


> Why did you Clay and then Tardis?


Appreciate that most people may tardis the whole car but I would rather clay the upper half and then use Tardis on the lower half, just my preference..........


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Found it at last

Stunning work. Come up very well that one. Like the colour and as you said, really does match the RimMat colours:thumb:

Wheels stand out very well against the dressed tyres.

Crackin


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent work...


----------

